# Some sad news



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for cherishing him in his final years and sharing his love and adventures with us.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm so sorry, Jojo. You are one of the best dog moms I know. Oscar was blessed beyond measure to have found you. Keeping you in my prayers 🙏


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m sorry, @jojogal001  Thank you for helping him leave this world so peacefully.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

How lucky you were to have each other. It sounds like the best possible ending.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. Oscar will be forever in your heart.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss, but glad that you sought the services of a mobile vet. I had to do this with my previous dog and they made the transition very peaceful. Oscar was a lucky, lucky dog to have you in his life.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Bless him. Rip Oscar. 

We had a mobile vet come out to our beloved collie. It was peaceful and lovely. She died cuddled up to me.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry, I know you cherished Oscar and gave him a wonderful home for his elder years.(((Hugs)))


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Oh my heart. We had a vet come to us last August for my cat, Puppy. Best investment, I was so grateful he could be at home with us too. So much love to you as you traverse your journey of grief.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. Sending virtual hugs from Denmark


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a loving way to be helped along. And cuddled up to you.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss 💐. You blessed each other and the love remains.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad you were able to give him a retirement filled with love right up until the last day.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

So sorry for your loss and echoing everyone here - mobile vet is the way to go if available. We had one who was almost a cross between vet and priest who cried alongside with us...


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry but what a peaceful moment with the mobile vet in your home. a tear in my eye now.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss. I remember when you got Oscar. He was lucky to have you for the years he did.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

jojogal001 said:


> I come here with a sad and very heavy heart. Two days ago, Oscar let me know that it was his time. And yesterday, he passed. He couldn’t let go by himself so I had a mobile vet come, and the entire experience was so peaceful and so calm, it can almost be described as beautiful has it been any other situation. He was 15 to 16 years old, and although I Donely had him three years I felt like he’s been here forever. I just can’t even remember a time when he wasn’t here. I miss him so much but I know he’s over the rainbow bridge and I will see him again. Thank you to all who followed along about Oscar.
> View attachment 493011


So sorry for your loss and I empathize with you. I lost my 17 year old baby in April. I had her since I was a kid and the house just feels so different without her. Each day you accept it a little more but our babies are never forgotten 💜


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh Jody, I'm so sorry but can't help but be glad that he had such loving care from you and found his home in you. 

Take comfort and peace from all the love shared. 🕊


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m sorry for your loss. Oscar was lucky to have found a good friend who made sure his end of life was peaceful.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss of Oscar. Hold your heart and know what a wonderful life you gave him in his final years. He never would have had that peace and care without you. Virtual hugs.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I'm so sorry, Jojo. You are one of the best dog moms I know. Oscar was blessed beyond measure to have found you. Keeping you in my prayers 🙏


Thank you. I sure can use prayer. Been a tough week.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi all,

im so sorry it took me so long to get back on, but it’s been a rough week. Every time I go into another room, I keep looking at the floor to make sure I’m not going to step on oscar: he was always under my feet. When I feed the other dogs his spot is just empty. I’m constantly looking towards his bed to make sure (he is breathing). It is just so heartbreaking to realize he’s not. Oscar was such a brave, little soldier I thought he would always be here, if not outlive me. I’m just sad, and I’ll be okay. The first few weeks are always the toughest for me. I find comfort in knowing that Wednesday, I picked him up and held him for the rest of his life. I’ll be holding him again someday.

Thank you all for all the kind words and sentiments. They really do mean a lot to me. Reading all your comments has reassured me that good comes out of everything, and a dark day with a splendid rainbow really is beautiful.


----------



## PoodleMom-New! (8 mo ago)

I have horses as well as… well others. Horse people always share some good words in the same situation…

You took his pain, and made it yours.

Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Helping Oscar go when it was time, is a testament to your unselfish love.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry. The emptiness is a testament to how huge a character he was - how lucky he was to spend his final years so happily with you, and that you were had the courage and kindness to hear him when he said he'd had enough and to help him to leave gently and easily. Such a loss is never easy, but I hope there is some comfort in knowing you always did what was best for him.


----------

